# Chassis Rust Proofing



## henleysaab95 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got a Saab 9-5 Aero Saloon (2003) and it's got some rust around the chassis, particularly underneath the boot area. I've been looking at products from BiltHammer but quite fancy the idea of having it rust proofed professionally. I've looked online and come across rust.co.uk which looks like what I want but they are up north. 

Can anyone recommend a rust proofing place on Berkshire, Oxfordshire etc?


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Ive always liked ML inside coating available from DAF truck dealers it comes with a long straw you feed it in to chassis box sections spray and pull it out it coats everything I worked for daf we used to do the cabs with it and some 10 years later they still look good


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Monny Fan said:


> Ive always liked ML inside coating available from DAF truck dealers it comes with a long straw you feed it in to chassis box sections spray and pull it out it coats everything I worked for daf we used to do the cabs with it and some 10 years later they still look good


ML is a trademark of Valvoline,very good.
In the old time we use to "Bitac" (undercoating) and ML every new car.
You drill holes in the box sections and spray inside the ML with a lance.
Bilt Hamber makes something similair(Dynax) and is even better, they sell you the probes which fit on the high pressure cans.
Very good stuff.
If you use it, dont use it sparingly (neither of the products) and place your car on a plastic sheet, keep spraying until it runs out the bottom.
Leave the car to drip over night and do this every 2-3 years.
My old Corrolla Sports wagon lasted for over 24 years without rust (build in 1976 when the Japs really could rust)


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

We used 3-4 cans on a truck cab I used 2 cans on a mondeo I did all the door bottoms sills front legs rear chassis from the rear and anywhere underneath I fancied spraying lol its on a 06 plate and still in very good condition


----------



## henleysaab95 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm ideally looking for a professional place to do it all for me.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Used Pristine Autos for my Hilux
http://www.pristine-autos.co.uk/


----------



## henleysaab95 (Feb 7, 2012)

Again up north...maybe people down south don't get rust lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

henleysaab95 said:


> Again up north...maybe people down south don't get rust lol


Im sure they can recommend someone


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

It rai s more up here and folk are too tight to swap cars often so we protect them and keep them or bodge and drive lol


----------



## henleysaab95 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rust.co.uk didn't know anyone down here. Might have to take a journey up north and stay a weekend somewhere local.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Try one of the places that does land rovers many specialists offer the service..


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Monny Fan said:


> Ive always liked ML inside coating available from DAF truck dealers it comes with a long straw you feed it in to chassis box sections spray and pull it out it coats everything I worked for daf we used to do the cabs with it and some 10 years later they still look good


Any ideas how much it is now??


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Any help ?
Rustmaster UK

http://www.waxoyltreatment.co.uk/rust-treatment/?gclid=CJmiobnmz8ECFQ3LtAod3DAAWg


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

turbom said:


> Any ideas how much it is now??


No idea m8 it was in the pdi kit so never bought any


----------

